# Goldens Showing at Westminster



## jlgottschall

Does anyone have the list (names) of the Goldens showing at Westminster this year? 

Janice


----------



## scottbldr

The Catalog with entries won't be released until the show starts on Monday. There is speculation and word of mouth on who is entered.

Robert


----------



## jlgottschall

Thanks. That's what I thought.


----------



## Ljilly28

Tally's mom Gracie is entered, but wont be there bc she's in her heat cycle and out of coat, lol.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Ljilly28 said:


> Tally's mom Gracie is entered, but wont be there bc she's in her heat cycle and out of coat, lol.


The trials and tribulations of being a girl!


----------



## Ljilly28

Ripley's Violet is going in with 3 consecutive Best In Shows this last week with David Harper. I think Violet is so very beautiful.


----------



## rappwizard

I understand "Treasure" is entered too--bitches rule!


----------



## scottbldr

We'll be pulling for "dad"...Devin!
CH Elysian's Urbun Legend TD


----------



## jlgottschall

I heard about Violet yesterday. Quiet a feet with 3 BIS in a row. Not sure if I've ever heard of a Golden going b-b-b BIS before.


----------



## Ljilly28

Devlin makes my heart beat faster! He is stunning. I didnt know he was entered.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Ljilly28 said:


> Tally's mom Gracie is entered, but wont be there bc she's in her heat cycle and out of coat, lol.


Thank you (or Gracie's owner) for respectfully pulling her. The males go bonkers when there's a female in heat and some will show them in heat anyway. :doh:


----------



## Ljilly28

I'm going to look up the k9datas in a different thread this afternoon- so exciting. . .
RETRIEVER (GOLDEN)
Judge: 
Day: February 16, 2010
Time: 2:30
Ring: 5

5 Ch Gemini's Fireworks In Flight 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 29063704
Date of Birth: September 01, 2005
Breeder: Deborah Busch
Sire: Ch Crescent O-Ee-Yah! Eoh-Ah! RN
Dam: Gemini's Last Chance Saloon CD RN
Owner: Deborah Busch & Brittany Hill


6 Ch Gemini's Rockets Red Glare 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 29063703
Date of Birth: September 01, 2005
Breeder: Deborah Busch
Sire: Ch Crescent O-Ee-Yah! Eoh-Ah!
Dam: Gemini's Last Chance Saloon CD RN
Owner: Deborah Busch


7 Ch My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 35626202
Date of Birth: June 06, 2006
Breeder: Leeah Chew & Karen S Brady
Sire: Ch Deja Vu's Air Phare Miles
Dam: Ch Karagold's Phee Phi Pho Phun RN
Owner: Leeah Chew


8 Ch Numoon's Just Because 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 22262902
Date of Birth: June 06, 2004
Breeder: Beverly Wilson
Sire: Ch Nautilus Joe Millionaire
Dam: NuMoon's Bella Renaissance
Owner: Beverly Wilson & Jamie Campbell


9 Ch Online's Mahi Mahi 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 33046407
Date of Birth: March 22, 2006
Breeder: Sandy Selander & Lauren Zimmerman
Sire: Ch My Golden The Lone Eagle
Dam: Ch Online's Brooklyn Bridge
Owner: Jeanette Makowskyj & Sandy Selander


10 Ch Klaasem's Zoom Zoom Zoom 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 16468901
Date of Birth: March 08, 2003
Breeder: Susan Bulger
Sire: Ch Daybreak Varsity Jump
Dam: Prospectors Klaasem Ooh La La
Owner: Susan Bulger


11 Ch Goldiva's Play N Hard To Get 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 31868301
Date of Birth: October 28, 2005
Breeder: Mary Dickinson Wood
Sire: Ch GFA's Gabe's Hope For Colette
Dam: Ch Church's Legacy Autumn Breeze
Owner: Mary Dickinson Wood


12 Ch Nautilus Ripley's Coyote Ugly 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 41539806
Date of Birth: December 09, 2006
Breeder: Julie MacKinnon
Sire: Ch Nautilus Joe Millionare
Dam: Ch Nautilus Purple Rain
Owner: Steven & Frances Brentson & Luiz Carlos Fernandes


14 Ch Eldorado's Promises D'Best H3X 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 40391301
Date of Birth: January 25, 2007
Breeder: Christine Browning
Sire: Ch Delmarva Tell'M U R Innocent
Dam: Eldorados Flamin' Comet
Owner: Judy Inman & Chris Browning


15 Ch Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 21289003
Date of Birth: October 10, 2004
Breeder: David Brown & Barbara Brown
Sire: Ch Tempo's Easy Rider
Dam: Creeksidefrm Stardust At Tempo
Owner: Catherine Meddaugh


16 Ch Summits The Titanic 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 48204105
Date of Birth: February 04, 2008
Breeder: Beth Johnson & Ana Carolina Navarro
Sire: Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
Dam: Goldentrip Victoria Thanks A Million
Owner: Pamela & Richard Sherry & Beth Johnson & Brianna Bischoff


17 Ch Highlight's Sophia 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 46017003
Date of Birth: October 06, 2007
Breeder: Patrice Loves & Vicky Creamer
Sire: Nautilus Joe Millionaire
Dam: Highlight's Constant Comment
Owner: Susan Laden


18 Ch Wochica My Promised Land 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 40129801
Date of Birth: October 13, 2006
Breeder: Karen Fisher
Sire: Ch My Wright Bros Flight One
Dam: Wochica My Heavenly Body
Owner: Karen Fisher


19 Ch Pennylane Yankee Renegade 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 39626701
Date of Birth: December 31, 2006
Breeder: Beryl & Anthony Scaggs
Sire: Ch Nautilus Just A Gigilo
Dam: Ch Pennylane Yankee Centerfield Star
Owner: Beryl Scaggs


20 Ch Chuckanuts Captain Kangaroo 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 34290901
Date of Birth: March 26, 2006
Breeder: Deborah Blair & Angelo Muzzin & Ken Matthews & Wayne Miller
Sire: Ch Chuckanut's Party Favour O Novel
Dam: Kingsgold Rythmn N Blues
Owner: Ken Matthews & Wayne Miller


21 Ch Elysian's Urbun Legend TD 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 23050102
Date of Birth: December 30, 2004
Breeder: Jeanne Von Barby
Sire: ChOTCHCT Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4UDX3JHMXMXJ
Dam: Ch Rumour's Elysian Kat'n Mouse UD MH TD RA
Owner: Noreen Sila & Jeffrey Hullstrung


22 Ch Nautilus Joe Millionare 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 08209301
Date of Birth: December 04, 2002
Breeder: Julie MacKinnon
Sire: Ch Nautilus Just A Gigalo
Dam: Nautilus Rolls Royce
Owner: Julie MacKinnon


23 Ch Goodtime's I Rest My Case 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 41788201
Date of Birth: December 02, 2006
Breeder: Kathy Smith & Lisa Smith & Jane Alston Myers
Sire: Ch Goodtime's Best Case Scenario
Dam: Ch Goodtime's Cassiopeia
Owner: Kathy Smith


24 Ch Shor'Line Jetoca High Seas Adventure RN JH 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 22258701
Date of Birth: December 04, 2004
Breeder: Cynthia A Binder & Julie Caruthers
Sire: Ch Jetoca's Windward Passage
Dam: Crangold American Liberty AX OAJ AXP AJP RE
Owner: Cynthia A Binder


25 Ch Gold-Rush Ragtime Cowboy 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 35511101
Date of Birth: June 14, 2006
Breeder: R Ann Johnson
Sire: Ch Sunbeam's Private Party
Dam: Goldspring She Ain't No Rodeo Girl
Owner: R Ann Johnson


26 Ch Annecys Admiral Of The 15th Fleet 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 28379901
Date of Birth: July 18, 2005
Breeder: David & Carrie Noble
Sire: Ch Summits Mr Bojangles
Dam: Ch Merrygold Turn Down The Music.Com
Owner: Sheila S Mann


27 Ch Mariner Jewell Of Casco Bay 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 26205805
Date of Birth: April 22, 2005
Breeder: Rob & Pati Fine & Jon & Kathy Chase
Sire: Ch Buckeye Standing Ovation
Dam: Ch Mariner Phoenix
Owner: Pati Fine & Jon & Kathy Chase


28 Ch Avalor's Mov'N N Grov'N To Goodtime 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 34336002
Date of Birth: March 25, 2006
Breeder: Lori Reuter & Patty Pace
Sire: Ch Goodtime's Best Case Scenano JH CD
Dam: Ch Karagold's Sandpiper Steam N Cream
Owner: Lisa Smith


29 Ch Glengowan's Great Balls Of Fire 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 37034505
Date of Birth: August 14, 2006
Breeder: Richard Caldwell
Sire: Ch Seeshaw Dylans Evening Blaze
Dam: Ch Glengowan's Sugar And Spice
Owner: Richard Caldwell & Patti Caldwell & Rebecca Gear


30 Ch Charms All Deck'D Out'N' Diamonds 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 44768201
Date of Birth: August 17, 2007
Breeder: Virginia Boyle
Sire: Ch Sanmann's Steppin Out
Dam: Ch Charms Diamonds 'R Fur Ever
Owner: Steven Prible & Kathy Lynn Prible & Virginia Boyle


31 Ch Evergreens Smarty Jones 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 36313401
Date of Birth: July 07, 2006
Breeder: Rochelle & Ed Andonian
Sire: Ch Evergreen's Tay-K Freedom
Dam: Ch Evergreens The Way U Love Me
Owner: Leslie & Billy Shaffer


32 Ch Highlight's A Million Comments 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 36836301
Date of Birth: August 22, 2006
Breeder: Patrice Loves & Vicky Creamer
Sire: Ch Nautilus Joe Millionare
Dam: Ch Highlight's Constant Comment
Owner: Patrice Loves


33 Ch Nautilus Valentine's Danny Boy 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 28128501
Date of Birth: July 20, 2005
Breeder: Debra Traugot & Julie A MacKinnon
Sire: Ch Nautilus Just A Gigolo
Dam: Ch Nautilus Valentines Deep Purple
Owner: Rob & Nancy Brigham & Elizabeth M O'Brien


34 Ch Verdoro White Chocolate Chunk 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 06780214
Date of Birth: March 14, 2003
Breeder: A Greenbank & S Houtz
Sire: Haydene Commander
Dam: Verdoro's Countrylane Runabout
Owner: Carole C Nolte


35 Ch Gemini's X-Static 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 24285202
Date of Birth: March 07, 2005
Breeder: Cindi Metcalf & Candi Pearce
Sire: Ch Crescent O-Ee-Yah! Eoh-Ah!
Dam: Ch Gemini's Lone Star Belle CD MX MXJ
Owner: Yale & Beverly Goldman & Cindi Metcalf & Chatham Napoli


36 Ch Rush Hill's All Fools On Deck 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 18689602
Date of Birth: April 10, 2004
Breeder: Mark & Tanya Struble
Sire: Ch Rush Hill's Foolish Pleasure
Dam: Ch Rush Hill's Crime Of Passion
Owner: Candace & Jennifer Nee & Lauren Texture & Cathy Williams


37 Ch Dalane Doizaki Buckingham's Pride 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 45436304
Date of Birth: July 20, 2007
Breeder: Jane & Dale Jensen
Sire: Ch Ruch Hill Run'n Amuck At Abelard
Dam: Ch Dalane Pls Don't Eat The Daises
Owner: Hisato Doizaki & Jane Jensen


38 Ch Avalor's Inxs 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 23708901
Date of Birth: February 19, 2005
Breeder: Lori Reuter & Patty Pace
Sire: Ch Summit's Dakota Life's A Dance
Dam: Ch Karagold's Sandpiper Steam N Cream
Owner: Lori Reuter


39 Ch Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 34377902
Date of Birth: May 12, 2006
Breeder: Lori Reuter & Patty Pace
Sire: Ch Carrera Strike The Gold
Dam: Ch Sandpiper's Extraordinhare
Owner: Patty Pace


40 Ch Owling's Designed By Signature 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 35189601
Date of Birth: May 30, 2006
Breeder: Rita Langford & Kate Stirrat
Sire: Ch Westin Having A Party JH OA OAJ
Dam: Ch Signatures Whirlaway
Owner: Ginny Kladis & Molly Childers & Rita Langford


41 Ch Oak Lanes Surfs Up 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 42906406
Date of Birth: May 10, 2007
Breeder: David & Sandi Christensen
Sire: Ch Gold-Rush National Treasure
Dam: Laurel Back Down To Earth
Owner: David & Sandi Christensen


42 Ch Riverroad's Pay'N It Forward 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 33470303
Date of Birth: January 24, 2006
Breeder: Suzanne Rapier & Michael Rapier & Tonya Struble
Sire: Ch Rush Hill Run'N Amuck At Abelard OA OAJ OAP OJP
Dam: Ch Rush Hill's Money Changes Everything
Owner: Suzanne Rapier & Michel Rapier


43 Ch Rush Hill Run'N Amuck At Abelard OA OAJ AXP AJP NFP 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 08631501
Date of Birth: April 22, 2003
Breeder: Tonya Struble & Lisa Smith
Sire: Ch Boitano's Band On The Run To Abelard
Dam: Ch Goodtime's Run For The Roses
Owner: Tonya Struble & Deb Muzzin


44 Ch Toasty's Treasure Island 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Bitch
AKC: SR 18885402
Date of Birth: June 12, 2004
Breeder: Pamela Oxenberg & Jerome Oxenberg
Sire: Ch Happy Hour Highmark Toasty
Dam: Ch Toasty's Josie
Owner: Pamela & Jerome Oxenberg & Jane Bates


45 Ch Gaia Of Yoshida Enterprise 
Breed: Retriever (Golden)
Sex: Dog
AKC: SR 56037701
Date of Birth: September 13, 2006
Breeder: Miyoko Yoshida
Sire: Ch Rush Hill Run'n Amuck At Abelard
Dam: Ch Kabuki Of Yoshida Enterprise JP
Owner: Kazunari Oshima


----------



## Jupiter's Human

I have to say, not knowing anything about conformation goldens, my favorites are all from Rush Hill or have Rush Hill in their lines. Rush Hill's All Fools on Deck is just lovely to me.


----------



## hotel4dogs

wow, what a lineup!


----------



## rappwizard

Several have South Florida ties--CH Toasty's Treasure Island hails from Boca Raton and was WB at an Everglades Golden Retriever Club Specialty a few years back. Another bitch, CH Riverroad's Pay'N It Forward took Major RWB at another Everglades Specialty. A third bitch, CH Gemini's Rockets Red Glare was Best Opposite Sex at the Everglades Specialty this year. Another entry from Gemini goldens, CH Gemini's X-Static, took home one of the JAM's at the Everglades Specialty this year.

Yep, I've said it--the road to Westminster leads from South Florida through the Everglades Golden Retriever Club!!!! Oh yes, the 2010 Specialty is next month, and entries close noon on the 24th--just thought I'd throw that in--LOL!!!!


----------



## mikeynote

Thanks for posting the list. I'm excited that Hazel's dad (Ch My Buddy's Boppity-Bop Blue Moon RN) is on the list...woo hoo.


----------



## JDandBigAm

Thanks for posting the list of Goldens. Jonah's sire Chuckanut's Captain Kangaroo is making a showing at Westminster this year. Captain has matured into a beautiful and well put together Golden.


----------



## GoldenSail

Yup, thanks for posting it was fun to look up all the goldens on k9data. They all look wonderful and I don't know how anyone could pick just one. I surely couldn't.


----------



## Ljilly28

Happy said:


> Thanks for posting the list of Goldens. Jonah's sire Chuckanut's Captain Kangaroo is making a showing at Westminster this year. Captain has matured into a beautiful and well put together Golden.


I am still SO jealous that I didnt think of a name as cool as A Whale Of A Tale- it is my absolute favorite name. Are there currents photos of Jonah on GRF? I'd love to see him. I think Captain has a really nice front.


----------



## scottbldr

A little over two hours until ring time!
I have a friend that will be sending me the "play by play" on her Blackberry 

REALLY hard to focus on my work today!

Anyone have a short list of who they think will get BOB, BOS and JAM's?

Robert


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I personally know Tonya, breeder of Chaos #43, and Ocean #36. GORGEOUS dogs.....she is only an hour from where I live.
Also, Captain, # 20 is an "Andy" Son....he is so GORGEOUS....and yes I agree Jill...he has a wonderful front on him. Beautiful had as well...slightly scaled down from his Dad, a bit more refined I think. That was the only reason, that I did not breed to Andy.....after much considration of blood lines, Ken thought to much of a good thing, with the broad head, as Lexi has that type head as well. Ken and Wayne have some Beautiful dogs!
So exciting......can't wait to see it!!  How do you choose?? So many Beautiful Golden's!


----------



## HovawartMom

rappwizard said:


> Several have South Florida ties--CH Toasty's Treasure Island hails from Boca Raton and was WB at an Everglades Golden Retriever Club Specialty a few years back. Another bitch, CH Riverroad's Pay'N It Forward took Major RWB at another Everglades Specialty. A third bitch, CH Gemini's Rockets Red Glare was Best Opposite Sex at the Everglades Specialty this year. Another entry from Gemini goldens, CH Gemini's X-Static, took home one of the JAM's at the Everglades Specialty this year.
> 
> Yep, I've said it--the road to Westminster leads from South Florida through the Everglades Golden Retriever Club!!!! Oh yes, the 2010 Specialty is next month, and entries close noon on the 24th--just thought I'd throw that in--LOL!!!!


Is there any good golden breeders,in South Florida?.


----------



## rappwizard

golden&hovawart said:


> Is there any good golden breeders,in South Florida?.


Toasty Golden Retrievers, listed above in my earlier post, who traditionally has an entry each year in Westminster, is based in Boca Raton, in Palm Beach County. They have had their entries take BOB, and a Group Placement, at the Garden.

Gemini Goldens also have recently had an entry at the Garden, and I know one of their entries took a JAM. Gemini Goldens is a bit further up the coast, in Cocoa, which I believe is Brevard County.

The other kennel I mentioned, River Road, is not from South Florida, but from Seattle, WA--they came a long way down to the Everglades Specialty but South Florida in March is a lovely time of year for a dog show and tends to draw majors.

The Everglades Golden Retriever Club has a list of member breeder websites linked to its website: 
http://www.evergladesgrc.org/

Just click on "member websites" which is down on the bottom and you can view all the breeder members who have websites. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ljilly28

Any news yet on placements? Maybe within the hour?


----------



## rappwizard

BOB--Treasure
BOS--was one of the Rush Hill boys!


----------



## Tahnee GR

I heard BOS was Chaos. Noah got a JAM. Haven't seen any results posted on Facebook yet.

Treasure, of course, Breed.


----------



## Ljilly28

Such nice news for Noah!


----------



## Ljilly28

I think there is a AOM for Player( Tempo's U've Got What Gets Me). My friend Jeannie, who is there, shows Boxers though, so she;'s not 100 percent sure on the goldies. I think this is right though.


----------



## rappwizard

Yes, your friend is correct--the link is up from the WKC website; looks the video isn't up yet, which will be nice to see 

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/results/breed/golden.html


----------



## scottbldr

RETRIEVER (GOLDEN)
*Judge:* Ms. Virginia Lyne
*Day:* February 16, 2010
*Time:* 2:30
*Ring:* 5










44 Ch Toasty's Treasure Island 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 18885402
*Date of Birth:* June 12, 2004
*Breeder:* Pamela Oxenberg & Jerome Oxenberg
*Sire:* Ch Happy Hour Highmark Toasty
*Dam:* Ch Toasty's Josie
*Owner:* Pamela & Jerome Oxenberg & Jane Bates











43 Ch Rush Hill Run'N Amuck At Abelard OA OAJ AXP AJP NFP 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 08631501
*Date of Birth:* April 22, 2003
*Breeder:* Tonya Struble & Lisa Smith
*Sire:* Ch Boitano's Band On The Run To Abelard
*Dam:* Ch Goodtime's Run For The Roses
*Owner:* Tonya Struble & Deb Muzzin











15 Ch Tempo's U'Ve Got What Gets Me 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Dog
*AKC:* SR 21289003
*Date of Birth:* October 10, 2004
*Breeder:* David Brown & Barbara Brown
*Sire:* Ch Tempo's Easy Rider
*Dam:* Creeksidefrm Stardust At Tempo
*Owner:* Catherine Meddaugh


30 Ch Charms All Deck'D Out'N' Diamonds 
*Breed:* Retriever (Golden)
*Sex:* Bitch
*AKC:* SR 44768201
*Date of Birth:* August 17, 2007
*Breeder:* Virginia Boyle
*Sire:* Ch Sanmann's Steppin Out
*Dam:* Ch Charms Diamonds 'R Fur Ever
*Owner:* Steven Prible & Kathy Lynn Prible & Virginia Boyle


----------



## nixietink

Congrats to all!!

I would kill for a Rush Hill puppy!!!


----------



## PC Mom

Can I ask what is probably a dumb question? I'm watching the video of the breed, and can't figure out who is who. I've (obviously) never been to a show before so don't know what I'm looking at.


----------



## rappwizard

No, it's not a dumb question at all; I know some of the handlers, but not all of them, and I still need a roadmap, so I can only imagine how someone feels who doesn't know quite how to follow the movie. 

You're right, you're looking at the judging of the goldens, and they're going in what is known "catalog" order. The catalog is online, and here is the link below--if you want to try to follow it with the video, it might help to print it out. Usually, when people are at a dog show, they have a catalog and they follow the judging to see which dogs are being judged. Hope this provides a start: 

http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/entries/breed/golden.html


----------



## jenlaur

golden&hovawart said:


> Is there any good golden breeders,in South Florida?.


There are many good breeders in Florida. We got Riley in south Florida from a breeder who is just starting out. Riley's dad, Cody is from the Gemini (Port Canaveral) line. If you're looking for a pup she has some from Cody due around the first of March. Goldroxgoldens.com


----------

